# Sticky  Catálogo General de Edificios Peruanos



## Juan1912

Creo que en esta página están todos los conocidos
http://www.fotosedm.hpg.ig.com.br/Lima/Lima.htm


----------



## Juan1912

espera...a ese fotógrafo lo conozco...


----------



## pedro1011

*EDIFICIOS DE 19 A 17 PISOS*


*TORRES PLAZA REPUBLICA (SAN ISIDRO)*

















Dos edificios de 19 pisos (y siete sótanos), junto a la Vía Expresa. El primero, el más próximo a dicha vía, y que albergará a la empresa Nextel, ya está prácticamente terminado. El segundo será construido próximamente.
_Foto: Limanidad_


*TORRE WIESE*








Este edificio, inaugurado en el 2001, tiene 19 pisos y 85 metros.


*ANGLO PERUANO*








Edificio de 19 pisos frente a la plaza Grau. Fue construido en los años 60.
_Foto: Kametza_


*MINISTERIO DE LA PRODUCCION (EX MINISTERIO DE INDUSTRIA)*








Edificio de 19 pisos
_Foto: Anlysixth_


*TORRE REAL (CENTRO COMERCIAL CAMINO REAL)*








Edificio inaugurado en 1989. Tiene 19 pisos.


*EDIFICIO EN LA AVENIDA GRAU*








19 pisos
_Foto: Francisco_


*COMPLEJO PASEO PRADO*








Complejo formado por dos edificios. Este es el más alto, de 19 pisos


*EDIFICIO EN LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA*








Este edificio, de 19 pisos, se halla en la cuadra 30 de dicha avenida.
_Foto: Lúcuma_


*COSTA AZUL (MIRAFLORES)*








El edificio azul. 19 pisos. En la cuadra 62 del Paseo de la República.
_Foto: Claudia_


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








19 pisos. Al centro de la foto. En la cuadra 5 de Miró Quesada, frente al Golf.
_Foto: Lúcuma o Trickmetwice_


*ANGEL AZUL TORRE 2*








Edificio frente al mar, en el malecón Cisneros. Tiene 19 pisos y un sótano.
_Foto: Lía_


*EN SAN ISIDRO*








En Javier Prado. Edificios de departamentos, uno de 19 y otro de 17 pisos
_Foto: J Block_


*PARQUE MIRAFLORES*








19 pisos. En la esquina de 28 de Julio y Reducto
_Foto: Lía_


*PARQUE SAN FELIPE (JESUS MARIA)*








19 pisos. Esquina de avenidas San Felipe y Huáscar.
_Foto: Ralfo_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








19 pisos


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








19 pisos. En la cuadra 11 de Camino Real, cerca de Dasso
_Foto derecha: Lía_


*TORRES DE LIMATAMBO (SAN BORJA)*








Dos edificios de 19 pisos
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








19 pisos. Frente al Golf, en la cuadra 1 de Miró Quesada, esquina con Santo Toribio
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








19 pisos. Frente al Golf, en la esquina de José Granda y Los Castaños
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








19 pisos. Frente al Golf, en la cuadra 5 de Miró Quesada
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*RESIDENCIAL GINZA (PUEBLO LIBRE)*








19 pisos. En la cuadra 20 de la avenida La Mar.


*TORRE REAL (JESUS MARIA)*








19 pisos. En la cuadra 21 de la avenida Brasil.


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








19 pisos (el del centro). Frente al Golf, en la cuadra 1 de Miró Quesada
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








19 pisos. En la cuadra 3 de Pardo.


*T-TOWER DE IMAGINA (SAN ISIDRO)*








Edificio inteligente de 19 pisos y 8 sótanos. Próximo a ser construido en la esquina de Javier Prado y Rivera Navarrete. Ascensores inteligentes de alta velocidad y sistema antisísmico. Muro cortina de cristal pirolítico (Low E) de control solar y térmico, ahorrador de energía.


*CENTRO EMPRESARIAL AREQUIPA*








Proyecto con cuatro torres, dos de las cuales serán las más altas de provincias. La Torre 1 tendrá 19 pisos; la Torre 2 (en primer plano) tendrá 18; y las Torres 3 y 4 tendrán 15.
El proyecto, cuya construcción se iniciaría en el primer semestre del 2009, se ubica en la avenida Metropolitana, muy cerca del Centro Histórico.


*INFINIUM GOLF (SURCO)*








Tres edificios de departamentos de 19 pisos, en la parte baja del cerro frente al Golf Los Inkas. En mayo del 2010, la construcción ya estaba muy avanzada.



*BANCO CONTINENTAL*








Edificio construido en 1978. Tiene 18 pisos y 4 sótanos.


*BANCO DE COMERCIO*








Edificio inaugurado en 1993, de 18 pisos y 76 metros
_Foto: Friendlima_


*PACIFICO PERUANO SUIZA*








_Foto: JBlock_ 


*SWISS HOTEL*








Bello edificio, inaugurado en 1996. Tiene 18 pisos y 2 sótanos.


*LAS AMERICAS APART HOTEL*








En la esquina de Pardo y Borgoño. Tiene 18 pisos.


*EX BSCH*








Edificio de 18 pisos en la Vía Expresa. 
_Foto: Skyperú34_


*EDIFICIO EN LA ESQUINA DE LAS AVENIDAS TACNA Y CUSCO*








Otro edificio que quedó abandonado al colapsar el centro de Lima. Tiene 18 pisos.
_Foto: Bajopontino_


*EDIFICIO EN LA AVENIDA TACNA*








18 pisos
_Foto: Bajopontino_


*EDIFICIO EN LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA*








Edificio de 18 pisos en la esquina de Arequipa y Santa Cruz
_Foto: Lía_


*EDIFICIO ALONDRA*








Edificio de 18 pisos inaugurado en el 2001


*CASA ANDINA PRIVATE COLLECTION (MIRAFLORES)*








Ex hotel Cesar's. Edificio de 18 pisos, inaugurado en 1976 y reinaugurado, totalmente remodelado, en el 2007.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








Edificio de 18 pisos en la esquina de Miró Quesada y Los Laureles


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








Edificio de 18 pisos frente a Larcomar


*EL DORADO*








Edificio de 18 pisos en la avenida Arequipa
_Foto: Friendlima_


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








Edificio de 18 pisos en Las Acacias, frente al parque Alfonso Ugarte.


*EDIFICIO EN CAMINO REAL*








Edificio de 18 pisos, frente al golf


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








Edificio de 18 pisos


*TORRES DE SAN BORJA*








Cuatro edificios de 18 pisos. Dos tienen el diseño de la izquierda, y dos el de la derecha.
_Fotos: Andina y Friendlima_


*RESIDENCIAL EL PACIFICO (LINCE)*








18 pisos
_Foto: Omar24_


*EDIFICIO EN CERROS DE CAMACHO*








18 pisos
_Foto: Lúcuma_


*RESIDENCIAL NAZCA (JESUS MARIA)*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 6 del jirón Nazca.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EL MIRADOR (JESUS MARIA)*








18 pisos. En la avenida Salaverry.
_Foto: Lía_


*RESIDENCIAL DEL PORTILLO (JESUS MARIA)*








18 pisos. En construcción. Frente al Campo de Marte (esquina de Horacio Urteaga y Nazca)


*ALEXANDER (LINCE)*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 22 de Alberto Alexander.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








Frente al mar. 18 pisos.


*MIVIVIENDA*








18 pisos. Frente a la vía expresa.


*BCP (SAN ISIDRO)*








18 pisos
_Foto: Trickmetwice_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








18 pisos. Frente al mar.
_Foto: Lía_


*RESIDENCIAL EDIMAR (MAGDALENA)*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 12 de la avenida del Ejército
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*CONCEPTO ACTUAL (MAGDALENA)*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 6 de Juan de Aliaga


*CONDOMINIO LA MAR (PUEBLO LIBRE)*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 18 de La Mar.


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








18 pisos. Frente al Golf. En la cuadra 4 de Miró Quesada.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








18 pisos (el de la izquierda). Frente al Golf. En la esquina de Pezet con Miguel de Cervantes.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 10 del Malecón Balta, esquina con Grau.


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








18 pisos (el del centro). En la cuadra 6 de Benavides.


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 1 de Miró Quesada.


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 2 de Portillo.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*VISTA MAR (MIRAFLORES)*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 6 del malecón Cisneros, frente al faro de la marina.


*RESIDENCIAL MAXIM (JESUS MARIA)*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 5 de Máximo Abril.


*SAN CARLOS (MIRAFLORES)*








18 pisos. En la calle Tarata 220.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*PARDO MIRAMAR (MIRAFLORES)*








18 pisos. En la cuadra 13 de Pardo.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








18 pisos. En el Malecón Cisneros 1268.
_Foto: Roberto_vp_





*LA TORRE REAL (TRUJILLO)*








Con 17 pisos, en un año será el edificio más alto de provincias. Próximo a iniciar su construcción.


*TORRE CENTRAL (CC CAMINO REAL)*








Edificio construido en 1985, tiene 17 pisos.


*TORRE EL PILAR (CC CAMINO REAL)*








Edificio construido en 1981, tiene 17 pisos.


*MARMARIS (MIRAFLORES)*








Edificio de 17 pisos y 2 sótanos, en el Malecón de la Marina. Fue inaugurado en el 2001.


*PASO DE LOS ANDES CASA CLUB (PUEBLO LIBRE)*








17 pisos. En la esquina de Bolívar y Paso de los Andes.
_Foto: Juan1912_


*PASO DE LOS ANDES CASA CLUB II (PUEBLO LIBRE)*








17 pisos. Vecino al anterior. En Paso de los Andes.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








17 pisos. En Pardo, junto a Saga.
_Foto: Bogota8810_


*MALECON DE LA MARINA I Y III (MIRAFLORES)*








Dos edificios de 17 pisos, en el malecón homónimo. El de la izquierda de cada foto es el III y el de la derecha el I.


*MALECON DE LA MARINA II (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos. En el 450 del malecón.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*EL BOSQUE (JESUS MARIA)*








17 pisos. En la cuadra 12 de la avenida Salaverry, frente al hospital Rebagliati.


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








Frente al mar, en el malecón Cisneros. Tiene 17 pisos.
_Foto: JBlock_


*COMPLEJO PASEO PRADO 2*








El edificio más bajo de los dos. Tiene 17 pisos.


*MALECON BALTA (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos


*EN SAN ISIDRO*








En Javier Prado. 17 pisos
_Foto: J Block_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








Edificio cerca del Marriott. Tiene 17 pisos.


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








Frente al mar. 17 pisos.


*CONDOMINIO LA ARBOLEDA (MAGDALENA)*








17 pisos
_Foto: Trickmetwice_


*PARQUE HORACIO URTEAGA (JESUS MARIA)*








17 pisos. Construido por Imagina, en la cuadra 5 de Horacio Urteaga.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*TORRE BALTA (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos


*LOS JARDINES DE MAXIMO ABRIL (JESUS MARIA)*








Varios edificios, el más alto de 17 pisos. En la cuadra 5 de Máximo Abril.


*LAS TORRES DE CANTERAC*








Dos edificios. El más alto tiene 17 pisos. En la esquina de Brasil con Canterac.


*ALAMEDA PARDO (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos. En la cuadra 12 de Pardo


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








17 pisos. Frente al mar.
_Foto: Lía_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








17 pisos
_Foto: Ejsabad_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








17 pisos. Frente al mar.


*BALTA 1070 (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos. En la bajada Balta.


*EDIFICIOS EN SAN ISIDRO*








Son dos de 17 pisos (los de la derecha). En la cuadra 6 de Miró Quesada, frente al golf.


*EDIFICIO OLAVEGOYA (JESUS MARIA)*








17 pisos. En la cuadra 18 de la avenida Olavegoya


*RESIDENCIAL PREMIUM (MAGDALENA)*








17 pisos. En la cuadra 4 de Miró Quesada.


*LOS CASTAÑOS (JESUS MARIA)*








17 pisos. En la cuadra 5 de la avenida San Felipe, esq. con EEUU.
_Foto: Hcastgu_


*RESIDENCIAL SAN ANTONIO (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos


*BALMORAL (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos. En el Malecón de la Reserva 751.


*EDIFICIO EN SAN ISIDRO*








17 pisos (el de la derecha). Frente al Golf, en la cuadra 1 de Miró Quesada.
_Foto: Lúcuma o Trickmetwice_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








17 pisos. En la cuadra 9 de Pardo, esquina con Miguel Iglesias.
_Foto derecha: Juan1912_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








17 pisos. El del centro de la foto. En la cuadra 4 de Benavides, cerca del hotel Las Américas.


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








17 pisos. En la cuadra 9 de Pardo, esquina con Bardelli.


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








17 pisos. El edificio de la derecha. En el Malecón Armendáriz.


*COSTA MAR (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos. En el Malecón de la Marina.


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








El de la derecha. 17 pisos. En el Malecón Balta.


*LOFT (SAN ISIDRO)*








17 pisos. En la esquina de Pezet con Belén.


*LOS EUCALIPTOS (SAN ISIDRO)*








17 pisos. En la calle homónima, al costado del hotel Los Delfines.


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








17 pisos. En la bajada de Armendáriz. A la izquierda se le ve ya terminado.
_Foto: Lía_


*EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*








En Alcanfores 765. El pabellón trasero tiene 17 pisos.


*GEMINIS 9 (MAGDALENA)*








17 pisos. En la cuadra 5 de Juan de Aliaga
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*MIRO QUESADA (MAGDALENA)*








17 pisos. En Juan de Aliaga 700.
_Foto: Dannyhighrise_


*JARDINES DE BRASIL (PUEBLO LIBRE)*








Dos torres de 17 pisos. En la cuadra 14 de la avenida Brasil.


*RESIDENCIAL REDUCTO (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos. En la avenida Reducto 1145.



*VAN 128 EDIFICIOS (de 19 a 17 pisos)*



*EN LA TERCERA PAGINA VIENEN LOS EDIFICIOS DE 16 A 15 PISOS*


----------



## pedro1011

Edited


----------



## skyperu34

haha, gracias juan por poner el link con mis fotos, esas fotos las postie aqui hace mucho tiempo cuando no existia foro peruano ni la gran mayoria de foristas peruanos

pues disfriuten ahora


----------



## El Bajopontino

Juan1912 said:


> Creo que en esta página están todos los conocidos
> http://www.fotosedm.hpg.ig.com.br/Lima/Lima.htm


Que buen link, este edificio da la impresión de ser enorme.


----------



## Exrexnotex

gracias por la aclaracion , y si a de ser asi , pues escribamoles a Emporis para que actualice su repertuorio de fotos , porque le falta muchos edificios !!


----------



## Filter

Que buen link, ya lo guarde entre mis favoritos esa foto del skyline de San Isidro en construccion es muy chevere.


----------



## fayo

pedro 1011, falta el edificio de san isidro de 24 o 25 pisos q esta en el lado izquierdo de el golf.

este:









en la javier prado oeste casi al inicio tambien hay buenos bloques de edificios residenciales de mas de 19 pisos eso pasa tambien en el malecon de la costa verde en la av. jose pardo y en el parque central de miraflores.

bien, seria bueno de ordenar estos edificios y no tratar de bajar de los 18 pisos por que sera un caos, POR Q HAY CIENTOS DE EDIFICIOS DE 15 A 18 PISOS Y SERA MUY DIFICIL PONERLOS A TODOS.


----------



## dlHC84

editado


----------



## pedro1011

Edited


----------



## pedro1011

Ok, Fayo. En la noche sigo poniendo material, incluyendo esa foto. Paciencia, muchacho.


----------



## sebvill

Pedro esta buenísimo este thread, excelente idea como que ya era hora que alguien lo hiciera, en verdad te pasaste! Bueno no es por quejarme pero faltan algunos edificios no? por ejemplo los del Golf los Incas, en los cerros de Camacho, el de Nextel, el de telfónica, varios de Miraflores, el Banco de Crédito, etc.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

skyperu34 said:


> haha, gracias juan por poner el link con mis fotos, esas fotos las postie aqui hace mucho tiempo cuando no existia foro peruano ni la gran mayoria de foristas peruanos
> 
> pues disfriuten ahora


Yo ya conocía ese link... hace un tiempo me topé con las fotos de nuestro moderador y puse una en el thread del centro cívico y luego me jalaron las orejas jajajaajajaja.

Son fotos muy interesantes de los edificios de Lima, debería revivirse esas imágenes incluyendon en este excelente trhead las que faltan.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Que tal fotógrafo... :eek2:


----------



## rafo18

pedro1011 said:


> Paciencia, Libidito. Estoy poniendo en orden de altura, de mayor a menor. Cuando llegue a los 15 pisos, entran las Torres de la Villa Médica. Recuerda que en Lima hay como 100 edificios de más de 15 pisos.


 :gunz: :gunz: maldito centralismo por su culñpa no tenemos edificios de mas de 15 pisos. :weirdo: :weirdo:


----------



## Bratzo

el edificio de la derecha de la primera foto de pardo es el del hotel las americas


----------



## Bratzo

skyperu34 said:


> haha, gracias juan por poner el link con mis fotos, esas fotos las postie aqui hace mucho tiempo cuando no existia foro peruano ni la gran mayoria de foristas peruanos
> 
> pues disfriuten ahora


para ser especificos...estabamos j block, tu y yo.....aquellas epocas en que el foro era paz, tranquilidad ..justo despues de la era de eduardo lopez...cuando eramos tranquilamente gobernados por daortiz y boom...y eramos muy amigos de los brasieños.....buenos tiempos...buenos tiempos...luego de eso se empezo con las divisiones del foro y todo se fue al carajo


----------



## spyder

pedro1011 said:


> La verdad es que no tenemos un dato oficial acerca de la Torre de Lima. Se habla de 102 metros, pero ese dato parece estar mal, pues no es posible que un edificio de 34 pisos tenga 102 metros, mientras que uno de sólo 25 pisos (el Chocavento) tenga 107.
> El dato de 120 metros fue extraido del diario El Comercio de Lima, y también parece concordar con las proporciones (ancho y altura) del edificio, teniendo en cuenta que el ancho es de 33 metros.


Excelente thread Pedro!! Felicitaciones!
Es el mejor thread que veo desde que se creo el foro.

Por otro lado, si bien siempre me ha parecido que la Torre de Lima es más alta que el Chocavento, aún es posible que no sea así. Existen algunos edificios con alturas entre pisos de menos de 3 metros, mientras que los edificios más modernos suelen tener mayor altura entre pisos (de 4m, 5m o hasta más).

De hecho el efecto que tenga más pisos nos da la ilusión optica de que fuese más alto de lo que realmente es... Bueno, en realidad espero que podamos comprobar "oficialmente" que la torre es más alta que los 102m que se lista en Emporis y en SkyscraperPage...

Ojalá tengamos dentro de los foristas alguno que sea editor para Lima de Emporis... así se pueden actualizar las fotos y alturas de varios edificios ya que la verdad hay muy pocas.

En otro tema relacionado, en el último # de caretas hay un artículo sobre una torre de 40m que está en una ciudad de la selva (no recuerdo cuál es...)
Extraño... pero podría ser la torre más alta del Perú que no este en Lima.... :weirdo:


----------



## Bratzo

en la selva? nono...es un espejismo tropical


----------



## francis2064

disculpen pero no quiero que se pierda este thread, me sirve de mucho para mis edificios 3d asi que posteo esto


----------



## romanito

Edit


----------



## romanito

Muy buenas las ultimas actualizaciones.....


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por sus comentarios, amigos. 
Romanito: intentaré poner también los edificios de 12 a 14 pisos, en la tercera página del thread. Son muchísimos, así que me voy a demorar bastante. Cada día avanzaré un poco, a ver hasta dónde llego.


----------



## Lia_01

Pedro me parece que te faltó éste que tiene 20 pisos:


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias, Lía. Ya tenía incluido el edificio, pero con una foto muy lejana. La tuya está mejor, así que la incluiré. Merci.


----------



## romanito

Magnifico trabajo!!


----------



## Limeñito

Filter said:


> Eso seria extraño.... si tienes la revista a la mano y la nota cuenta con imagenes o renders, scaneala!


Bueno, yo escuché (o leí; no recuerdo) sobre un monumento en Puerto Maldonado (con un toque "japonesco") con esa altura; de repente se refiere a eso. pero edificio? Lo dudo...


----------



## Limeñito

pedro1011 said:


> *EDIFICIOS DE 12 A 14 PISOS*
> 
> *VAN 43 EDIFICIOS DE 12 A 14 PISOS*
> (Luego sigo)


Probablemente entre aquí un edificio de Los Olivos, llamado el Palacio de la Juventud (llamar palacio a un edificio?); en una foto de un periódico le conté 14 pisos; de ser así, sería el edificio más alto de los conos, al menos que yo sepa.


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, choche. Tengo ese edificio en mis archivos. Ya lo pondré. Dame un tiempito. Gracias por el recordatorio.  
PD: porfa, sácame este quote, porque es muy grande y recarga el thread. Pronto postearé el edificio que me indicas. Gracias.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Pedro , dices que muy pronto comiensara la construccion de las torres Capital Center , cuando fue aprobado ese proyecto ?


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias, Limeñito! kay:

Exrex: las últimas informaciones acerca del Capital Center fueron posteadas hace aproximadamente un año. No sé cómo irán las cosas a la fecha.
Trataré de averiguar algo.


----------



## Exrexnotex

pedro1011 said:


> Gracias, Limeñito! kay:
> 
> Exrex: las últimas informaciones acerca del Capital Center fueron posteadas hace aproximadamente un año. No sé cómo irán las cosas a la fecha.
> Trataré de averiguar algo.


Oh ya ! vi el comentario al pie del primer post , y como vi que fue editado hace pocos dias , pues pense que habian noticias nuevas !


----------



## pedro1011

Exrexnotex said:


> Oh ya ! vi el comentario al pie del primer post , y como vi que fue editado hace pocos dias , pues pense que habian noticias nuevas !


Huy! Tienes razón. No me había acordado de actualizar esa parte (sólo chequeé la parte de las fotos). 
Voy a tener que ponerla al día. Gracias!


----------



## pedro1011

Según Emporis, las principales ciudades latinoamericanas tienen el siguiente número de edificios de 12 o más pisos:

Sao Paulo: 5,688
Río: 2,690
Buenos Aires: 1,733
Santiago: 1,324
Caracas: 1,242
México: 1,191
Panamá: 502
Bogotá: 373
Medellín: 366
Montevideo: 314
Rosario: 202
*Lima: 130*
Viña del Mar: 123
Maracaibo: 83
Quito: 63
Asunción: 56
Barranquilla: 44
Cali: 35
Cali: 35
Valparaíso: 29
La Paz: 24
Monterrey: 24
Guayaquil: 23
Concepción: 21


Bueno, estos datos son como para tomarlos con pinzas, pues si bien los de algunas ciudades, como Santiago o Caracas, parecen corresponderse con la realidad, los de otras están totalmente fuera de foco. A Lima, por ejemplo, se le atribuye sólo 130 edificios, cuando aquí ya hemos puesto las fotos de más de 250 (y eso que faltan muchísimas más).
Sin embargo, una referencia, aunque sea poco precisa, nunca está demás. 


Por otra parte, el que sigue es el sistema de puntuación que utiliza Emporis para los edificios, teniendo en cuenta su altura (número de pisos). Así, por ejemplo, a un edificio de entre 12 y 19 pisos, le asigna 1 punto, en tanto que a uno de más de 100 pisos le asigna 600 puntos.

*Points per Building*
12..19 floors = 1 point
20..29 floors = 5 points
30..39 floors = 25 points
40..49 floors = 50 points
50..59 floors = 100 points
60..69 floors = 200 points
70..79 floors = 300 points
80..89 floors = 400 points
90..99 floors = 500 points
100+ floors = 600 points


----------



## EFRACO

Como pueden poner semejante estupidez en EMPORIS conozco la mayoria de esas ciudades atribuirle a La Paz !24 edificios de mas de 12 pisos...!!! seran de 18 pisos a mas yo calculo que deben de haber entre 60 y 80 de mas de 12 pisos y poner que Montevideo tiene el triple de edificios de mas de 12 pisos que la de Lima para nada no se siente al recorrerla tanta diferencia con nuestra capital, tampoco Santiago !diez veces mas densa en edificios que Lima! esta loco uno se daria cuenta de descomunal diferencia al recorrerla , Medellin casi tres veces mas edificios de mas de 12 pisos que Lima para nada en esa ciudad la zona mas densa en edificios no iguala a la densidad que hay en Miraflores en Lima, conozco Rosario en Argentina hay muchisimo edificio pero no se nota que haya mas que en Lima, Cali tine mucho mas de 35 edificios de mas de 12 pisos esa informacion esta pesima y me dio risa leerla.:lol:


----------



## skyperu34

Es que la base de datos de emporis la actualizan simples aficionados como nosotros los foristas de SSC, que entran a dicha web y dicen: "yo aporto"...


----------



## uranio

Bueno solo es una referencia, aunque no sea exacta o real...


----------



## pedro1011

Efraco: ¿no sabes lo que significa "tomar con pinzas" una información? Todo el mundo sabe que hay gruesos errores allí, así que no estás descubriendo nada nuevo. Además, como dijo Sky, esa información se actualiza con los datos que la gente va aportando. Si no hay aportes, aquélla se vuelve obsoleta.
De todas maneras, no todos los datos de Emporis son para desechar, pues parecen más o menos razonables en algunos casos, como los de Sao Paulo, Santiago y Caracas.
En cuanto a Lima, es evidente que no tiene la décima parte de los edificios que tiene Santiago. Debe tener muchos más, aunque veo difícil que llegue a los 1300 de la capital chilena (los cuales están documentados con nombres y/o fotos). Supongo que nuestra ciudad debe tener 500 o algo así.
En defensa de Emporis se puede decir que por lo menos nos pone 130 edificios. Skyscraperpage dice que sólo tenemos 33. Ése sí es un dato para quemar.
Bueno, trataré de ubicar nuevos edificios en las fotos que postea la gente. A ver hasta cuántos llegamos.


----------



## vatosmart

pedro1011 said:


> Efraco: ¿no sabes lo que significa "tomar con pinzas" una información? Todo el mundo sabe que hay gruesos errores allí, así que no estás descubriendo nada nuevo. Además, como dijo Sky, esa información se actualiza con los datos que la gente va aportando. Si no hay aportes, aquélla se vuelve obsoleta.
> De todas maneras, no todos los datos de Emporis son para desechar, pues parecen más o menos razonables en algunos casos, como los de Sao Paulo, Santiago y Caracas.
> En cuanto a Lima, es evidente que no tiene la décima parte de los edificios que tiene Santiago. Debe tener muchos más, aunque veo difícil que llegue a los 1300 de la capital chilena (los cuales están documentados con nombres y/o fotos). Supongo que nuestra ciudad debe tener 500 o algo así.
> En defensa de Emporis se puede decir que por lo menos nos pone 130 edificios. Skyscraperpage dice que sólo tenemos 33. Ése sí es un dato para quemar.
> Bueno, trataré de ubicar nuevos edificios en las fotos que postea la gente. A ver hasta cuántos llegamos.


mira dentro de todo no creo que sea tan mala la información. 12 pisos es poco y capaz que santiago tenga bastante más de lo que dice pero dentro de todo es relativamente aceptable. igual creo que viña tiene más. pero es que deben ser desactualizaciones nomás. 
igual ponte temuco tiene mas de los 21 que sale que tiene conce, pero creo que conce debe doblar esa cifra facil o triplicar también. pero no se me hace tan falsa yo conozco montevideo y a diferencia de lo que dice otro forista acá, montevideo es súper densa como skyline sobre todo sobre la costa y si ustedes han pillado mas de 130 deberían comunicarse con alguien ahí para actualizar y poner los 250 que tienen y luego más si encuentran más.

pero lo órdenes relativos no me parecen descabellados solamente no pensé que la diferencia rio santiago fuera tan grande así como el doble, pero bueno no conozco rio así que se que las fotos engañan cuando se maquillan bien.


----------



## romanito

pedro1011 said:


> Cada cierto tiempo, apenas puedo, y apenas ubico fotos en los diferentes threads, voy colocando unos diez edificios en la lista, que sigue creciendo poco a poco (sin que lo noten).  Eso de verificar si las fotos ya están en la lista, y de editarlas (para achicarlas y así no ocupen tanto espacio en un thread ya bastante atiborrado de fotos) toma su tiempo.
> Gracias por los comentarios y colaboraciones!





Yo si lo note ..; 315 edificios de 12 pisos o mas en todo Peru hasta la fecha...verdaderamente impresionante tu trabajo Pedro..


Cordiales saludos


----------



## Chocaviento

romanito said:


> Yo si lo note ..; 315 edificios de 12 pisos o mas en todo Peru hasta la fecha...verdaderamente impresionante tu trabajo Pedro..
> 
> 
> Cordiales saludos


Pedrito siempre con sus buenos trabajos


----------



## tacall

315 buena cifra nacional pero ojala q se incremente sustancialmente


----------



## dannyhighrise

Gracias Pedro! como siempre te luces, ahora cambio el mensaje en vista de la presente.


----------



## pedro1011

Ya puse el de la Richi (que me parece tiene 15 pisos). El de la U. de Lima tiene 11, por eso no está en este catálogo (que es para edificios de 12 a más pisos).


----------



## dannyhighrise

Pedro yo tengo una foto de las torres Limatambo, la tome hace tiempo para el foro, pero no la puse porq no es muy buena. Igual mañana la pongo. Esos edificios estan como algo ocultos dentro de un conjunto quiza por eso las pasaron por alto.










:banana:...servido...:banana:


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Gracias, Danny. Ésas son las torres de las que Sky me habló, y que fueron negadas por mí, hasta que un día, visitando a una amiga, me dí la vuelta y zas! se aparecieron, imponentes. Me quedé con pena de no tener una cámara a la mano. Ahora pongo tu foto, hasta que podamos conseguir una al 100%. 
Merci! kay:


----------



## hcastgu

Haber Pedro si agregas estos edificios a la lista ya que no los he visto:

*RESIDENCIAL EL MIRADOR (MAGDALENA) (13 pisos)*










*RESIDENCIAL ISLA CAPTIVA II (12 pisos)*










*LA RIVIERA (14 pisos)*










*RESIDENCIAL MICHEL ANGELO (16 pisos)*










*RESIDENCIAL EL EMBAJADOR (12 pisos)*


----------



## hcastgu

Estos tambien faltan agregar

*TORRE BALTA - MIRAFLORES (17 pisos) (la de aca creo q ya está posteada pero no se ve la foto, asi que envio nuevo link)*










*EDIFICIO EUCALIPTOS 339 - SAN ISIDRO (15 pisos)*










*LOS EUCALIPTOS 601 - SAN ISIDRO (16 pisos)*










*RESIDENCIAL SAN ANTONIO - MIRAFLORES (17 pisos)*










*EDIFICIO BASADRE I - SAN ISIDRO (14 PISOS)*


----------



## hcastgu

Me olvidaba de estos

*PARDO MIRAMAR - MIRAFLORES (18 PISOS)...ESTE YA ESTA TERMINADO*

















*TORRE BRASIL - BREÑA (16 PISOS)*









*TORRE SAN FELIPE II - JESUS MARIA (16 PISOS)*









*RESIDENCIAL DEL MAR - MADGALENA (12 PISOS)*

























*RESIDENCIAL BRASIL - MAGDALENA (13 PISOS)*


----------



## tacall

chvrs las torres algunos diseños se ven muy bien


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por ayudar a que crezca este catálogo, Hcatgu! Ya puse tus renders (anteriormente ya había copiado varios de los que posteaste en Proyectos de Lima). 
Merci.


----------



## skyperu34

Corrección: Pardo-Miramar tiene 19 pisos. Arriba se puede notar un piso mas (segundo render) que parece ser un área social, y estando techada, cuenta como un piso mas, sea cual sea el tipo de uso...


----------



## hcastgu

Pedro te voy a ayudar con algunas correciones o acotaciones de algunos edificios posteados en el catálogo:

Paso de los Andes Casa Club (ya se construyó la 2da torre de 17 pisos, por lo que deberias contabilizar 1 mas)










Los Castaños (En el catálogo se señala 16 pisos, pero tiene 17 pisos)










Condominio Santa Cruz (Le han bajado 1 piso, por lo que ahora será de 15. Puedes ver el render en la web de ciudaris.com







)


Residencial Los Alamos (14 pisos, este edificio de abajo es el mismo del render de más abajo)


















Tengo otros renders de edificios para postear pero tengop problemas para subir aimageshack...seguirñe intentando hasta enviartelos todos los demas :nuts:


----------



## Chocaviento

Muy buenas actualizaciones!


----------



## JSAMANEZ

*Uno mas de 15 pisos en San Isidro*

Tiene el logo del HSBC arriba
Amador Merino Reyna 307
Edificio El Nacional
(tiene 14 plantas mas una entre el piso 4 y el 5, tiene un sotano)
Su ascensor tiene 16 paradas


----------



## Exrexnotex

Ya terminaron o empesaron la torre balta ? tengo anios de ver el bendito render ...


----------



## pedro1011

Hcastgu: apenas haya un render o foto de la segunda torre del Paso de los Andes lo pondré (siempre y cuando sea un edificio totalmente separado, con salida independiente a la calle).
En cuanto al Residencial Los Álamos ¿estás seguro de que el edificio del render es el mismo que el de la foto de Juan? Los veo bastante distintos. ¿No habrá otro parecido por allí? Si me lo confirmas, lo cambio al toque. 

Ya hice los demás cambios. Gracias por tu acuciosidad y por tu espíritu de colaboración. Si tienes nuevas observaciones, házmelas saber, please. :

JSamanez: en los datos y fotos se ve que El Nacional tiene 14 pisos, incluyendo el intermedio que mencionas. Sin embargo, habrá que precisar esto.

Sky: ok, ahora haré la precisión.

Gracias, amigos.


----------



## romanito

^^
347 Edificios de 12 o mas pisos construidos o en construccion en todo Peru !!... es una muy buena cifra pedro.


----------



## hcastgu

pedro1011 said:


> Hcastgu: apenas haya un render o foto de la segunda torre del Paso de los Andes lo pondré (siempre y cuando sea un edificio totalmente separado, con salida independiente a la calle).
> 
> *AQUI UNAS FOTOS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto al Residencial Los Álamos ¿estás seguro de que el edificio del render es el mismo que el de la foto de Juan? Los veo bastante distintos. ¿No habrá otro parecido por allí? Si me lo confirmas, lo cambio al toque.
> 
> *En la av. La Marina los unicos edificios altos son el del ICPNA y Los Alamos....Incluso ya está terminado hace tiempo.*
> 
> Ya hice los demás cambios. Gracias por tu acuciosidad y por tu espíritu de colaboración. Si tienes nuevas observaciones, házmelas saber, please. :
> 
> JSamanez: en los datos y fotos se ve que El Nacional tiene 14 pisos, incluyendo el intermedio que mencionas. Sin embargo, habrá que precisar esto.
> 
> Sky: ok, ahora haré la precisión.
> 
> Gracias, amigos.


----------



## fayo

*y esto?*










tiene 25 o quiza 26 pisos en san isidro.

no lo veo


----------



## dannyhighrise

edit


----------



## pedro1011

dannyhighrise said:


> Hey! Hcastgu me has ganado la iniciativa brother, en total he contado 11 fotos repetidas (diferentes angulos de un mismo edificio).


¿Qué tal si me dices cuáles son? Como para que tu aporte sea completo.



> hay como 20 edificios que no se han contado de esa zona, y miren que estan entre los 17 y 23 pisos, chiquitos nomas! jeje a ver si los colocan con numero de puerta a calle.


Eso ya lo sé, y ya lo mencioné así. Si tuviera todo el tiempo del mundo, me pondría a chequear uno a uno los edificios. Lamentablemente, con el ajetreo que tengo, hago lo que puedo.


----------



## dannyhighrise

*EDIFICIOS EN EL GOLF (1er aporte)*

De una vez vamos a identificar a los que nos faltan colocar del Golf:
...
EDIT
...
Voy por los de 20 a 23 que faltan


----------



## pedro1011

Excelente colaboración, Danny. kay: Ya puse tus fotos en la lista principal.


----------



## romanito

Excelente trabajo Pedro..segui asi..



saludos


----------



## Chocaviento

Nuevos y más edificios que se muestran YUPI!!!


----------



## dannyhighrise

Pedro te subo nuevos aportes de otros threads. Uuyy con esto Emporis queda como pinocho :lol:, siguen diciendo q tenemos solo 130 edificios de mas de 12 pisos.
...
EDIT
...


----------



## dannyhighrise

...
EDIT
...
Parece que Pueblo Libre con el tiempo, pasara por el mismo trance de "reacomodarse" a la nueva densidad urbana.

Tengo dos proyectos sin foto en Jesus Maria: uno es Residencial Maxim de 18 pisos (estan terminandolo) en Jr. Maximo Abril (espalda del Minist. Trabajo) y el otro se llamara Buena Vista II, tendra 21 pisos, recien lanzado por Ciudaris S.A frente al Campo de Marte.

Hasta la proxima colaboracion...!


----------



## tacall

de hecho q tenemos mucho mas q 130 edificios pero el problem es q ningun forista d lema sige con ste gran trabajo...


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por tu valioso aporte, Danny. kay:
Acabo de incluir en el catálogo los edificios que posteaste.


----------



## dannyhighrise

*EDIFICIOS EN EL GOLF (2do aporte)*

Para los que pedian más :lol: aqui les va este minicatalogo con los edificios del *Golf* que faltaban identificar de 15 a mas pisos (ahora faltan 3), ubicados en la av. Miró Quesada, en direccion del Country Club hacia Camino Real... 
...
EDIT
...
Con esto la cifra total debe haber aumentado en 16... ahora voy por los que faltan de Miraflores...!!:banana:


----------



## tacall

bien alli!!


----------



## francis2064

fayo said:


> tiene 25 o quiza 26 pisos en san isidro.
> 
> no lo veo


estos son los que estan al lado izquierdo de la siguiente foto, solo que es la parte de atras


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

buen trabajo danny


----------



## Chocaviento

excelentes trabajo de recopilación  muy interesante  felicitaciones


----------



## dannyhighrise

Estoy centrándome en postear los edificios que tienen años construidos y han sido pasados por alto. Las novedades se las dejo a ustedes foristas.

Tengo otros 40 edificios para postear, de la zona de Pardo y los malecones de Miraflores. Tambien tengo las correciones que hacen falta en la lista.

Hasta la fecha: 281 edificios en Lima (cualquier estado) confirmados en mi base de datos de 15 a más pisos + 2 en provincias, y si hablamos de 12 a más plantas, facil superamos los 500 en total.

Estoy en progreso, subiendo las fotos.


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Correcciones en el Catálogo (3er aporte)*

La presente es para correjir los edificios posteados y contabilizados dos veces por error.
...
EDIT
...
Mas atrás _Hcastgu_ corrijió el edificio LOS ALAMOS (14 pisos) en av. La Marina, del cual se había posteado el render y la foto como distintos proyectos. La idea es sacar una de las fotos, o colocar dos en una, para evitar confusion.


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Correciones en el Catálogo (3er aporte - parte 2)*

En este corrijo Nº de pisos y otros datos en los edificios posteados.
...
Creo que Lima ha retomado la vía de remodelación urbanística, no sólo se aprecia en los edificios, también en las obras viales y la mejora del ornato público, aunque es fastidioso cuando cierran algunas calles, pero si va a ser beneficioso, entonces vale el sacrificio.
...

Seguiré en mi búsqueda. Parece que ya identifiqué a casi todos (los de 15 para arriba).


----------



## pedro1011

Excelente ayuda, Danny! Tremendo esfuerzo. kay:
Apenas tenga un pequeño tiempo (espero que mañana) haré la corrección.


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Buena foto, me gusto tu nick :lol:


----------



## dannyhighrise

Hola Pedro, cuando hayas actualizado me avisas y te posteo mi ultima recopilación, jeje porque primero tendría que borrar las fotos del anterior aporte, para que se vea más ordenado este thread.

Saludos!


----------



## pedro1011

Sólo he podido hacer la mitad, Danny. A ver si mañana termino.


----------



## Chocaviento

Muy buenos aportes cada vez mas completo este temita


----------



## dannyhighrise

*EDIFICIOS EN SAN ISIDRO (5to aporte)*

Uff! Ya casi llegando al final de ésta megarecopilación (pronto mis propios threads con new cam), ahora me toca volver a San Isidro. Aunque no lo crean también uno que otro que se me escapó del Golf.:nuts:
...
EDIT
...
:banana: Estoy feliz de haber contribuido. Falta un post con tomas actualizadas para el proximo sábado.

Servido Pedro:cheers: Bon apetit:lol:


----------



## tacall

exlentes las fotos.... tamb si puedes danny postea algunas de las fotos en el thread de construcciones de lima

Yo quiero uno de estos lofts!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento

Excelente aporte


----------



## dannyhighrise

Gracias Pedro! Sólo te falta actualizar los de 15 y 16 pisos del 4to aporte (página anterior). El cátalogo se ve más ordenado!


----------



## pedro1011

Listo, Danny. Misión cumplida. kay:

Fuiste un colaborador sensacional. Has demostrado tener un sentido de la colaboración, de la minuciosidad y del orden realmente admirable. Se nota que haces las cosas con mucha dedicación y esmero.

Te felicito por todo eso y te doy unas enormes gracias. Merci, choche! Has hecho que este bello catálogo renazca! :banana:  :cheers:


----------



## dannyhighrise

Gracias Pedro, creo que te he mareado, jijiji porque faltó agregar los edificios de 15 y 16 pisos de la pagina anterior, también agregué 3 correciones que están en letra negrita.

Nuevamente gracias!


----------



## pedro1011

Ooops. Se me pasaron. Apenas pueda los incluiré.


----------



## pedro1011

Ahora sí, Danny. Misión cumplida. kay:

Nuevamente gracias por tu tremenda colaboración. 

Hay aproximadamente 420 edificios catalogados. Esperemos que se siga construyendo muchos más. :cheers:

PD: te deseo un feliz cumpleaños, que pronostico será mañana.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Uff! Muchas graxias Pedro. Me encontraba tan ajetreado las ultimas semanas (ayer fue mi cumple:colgate que no tuve tiempo de postear un pequeño "plus" por fiestas patrias. En verdad este thread como que me ha despertado el animo patriotico, ojala que ha ustedes tambien, mis mas sinceros saludos...

Danny!!


----------



## dannyhighrise

Ah que cheverekay:!! Iba a pasar esos proyectos aquí pero me daba flojeritis:colgate: El lunes estreno camara, y por fin aportaré con fotos propias al foro!!! YUPI :lol: Me daré una vuelta por San Isidro (los edificios que faltan) de pasada que hago ejercicio en mis vacaciones.

EDIT:
... lo prometido es deuda, como dije estrené cámara, ésta fue la primera foto que tomé, saliendo de la tienda (Hiraoka San Miguel:colgate :

*RESIDENCIAL LOS ALAMOS* - En la cuadra 25 de La Marina, 14 pisos. Pedro, aquí se aprecia el edificio terminado. Habías posteado el render y la foto en obras como dos edificios distintos.










Que bien se siente aportar con fotos!! :banana:


----------



## dannyhighrise

Mas aportes... me di un pequeño tour por Jesus María:

...
EDIT
...


----------



## dra.naths

bueno, aportaré con este thread 

*Cricket Condominio*
tiene entrada por Juan de Aliaga y por José Cossio (con vista al Lima Cricket)
el edificio está casi terminado.. y casi vendido en su totalidad.

Vista a Juan de Aliaga










Vista a José Cossio










más info: www.schgrupo.com/cricket


----------



## papiriqui

muy aparte de como quede el diseño final del edificio de campo marte....
q bueno q esta zona , se este llenando de edificios...en un futuro puede lucir como el parque kennedy o tal vez el golf....nuestro central park limeño


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Actualización de imágenes (6to aporte)*

Hola Pedro  La presente es para subir nuevas y mejores imágenes de algunos de los edificios posteados. Espero completarla con fotos mías en los próximos días:
...
EDIT
...
Gracias a ustedes foristas de Incascrapers!!


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por el aporte, Danny. Ya puse los edificios más altos. Luego pongo los demás.


----------



## dannyhighrise

*NUEVA ACTUALIZACIÓN DE IMÁGENES*

Hola Pedro como estás. Una vez más para ayudar actualizando la lista.
...
EDIT
...
Saludos y espero pronto volver a tener internet en casa 
(editado: ya tengo internet de nuevo:banana:!!!)


----------



## rasogu

Quedan en le Jr italia, a media cuadra de huanuco creo, yo tambien estoy en la duda de cuantos pisos tiene, creo qeu esta semana voy a pasar de nuevo pro la zona y le cuento el numero :angel:


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Listado peruano de edificios (por altura estimada)*

Hola Pedro, espero que te des un tiempito para actualizar el cátalogo con los post de la página anterior, la lista se está viendo chevere kay:

Hasta el momento, éstos son los datos que manejamos sobre las alturas de los edificios, es la lista con los edificios incluidos hasta el momento en SSP... con el tiempo y gracias a nuevas fotos podremos ordenar todos nuestros edificios por altura estimada :yes:









Cabe resaltar que puede haber en algunos casos un error de hasta dos metros (sea porque las fotos que tenemos no muestran lo que hay en la azotea como las cajas de ascensores, los reservorios de agua, etc.


----------



## pedro1011

Listo, Danny. Misión cumplida. kay: Gracias.


----------



## Lia_01

danny, que interesante esa lista, no tenía seguridad de cuales eran los edificios más altos, ni cuantos pisos tenían. Yo trabajé años en el Banco Continental, cuando alrededor no habían edificios, la vista era maravillosa, veíamos hasta el mar de Chorrillos, el Morro Solar, inclusive al fondo la isla San Lorenzo, y por el otro lado el cerro San Cristobal.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

honroso puesto 80 para el husares :lol:

felicitaciones por el trabajazo... wow me quito el sombrero.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Pero falta incluir las estimaciones de otros 100 edificios más delante del Husares...  bueno gracias Pedro por la actualización, el 26 regreso recargado con algunas correcciones y aportes.

Feliz Navidad!! :banana:


----------



## rafo18

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ 99% :yes: ya sería muy raro que aparezcan otros de esa altura.
> 
> .



Wow!

Titanica labor kay:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Pero falta incluir las estimaciones de otros 100 edificios más delante del Husares...  bueno gracias Pedro por la actualización, el 26 regreso recargado con algunas correcciones y aportes.
> 
> Feliz Navidad!! :banana:


jaja sip... lo imagino. Que siga este gran trabajo, mas bien, muchas gracias


----------



## Libidito

Que gran trabajo....Ahi veo a la Torre Real Y Residencial Húsares en Trujillo...y el Servat??? jajaja


----------



## pedro1011

También está, Libidito. En la página 4.  Aquí no se nos pasa ni uno.


----------



## Libidito

pedro1011 said:


> También está, Libidito. En la página 4.  Aquí no se nos pasa ni uno.


No Pedrito, me referia ala lista de Danny ahi no aparece el Servat y me referia en forma ironica ya que el edificio es solo de 12 pisos.
De ti Pedro no tengo ninguna queja tu trabajo es loable y el tuyo tambien Danny.


----------



## lacabolo

Tmb falta el Mirador de Alcor, asi se escribe? De 15 pisos


----------



## pedro1011

Está con su verdadero nombre: Residencial Valderrama, en la tercera página .


----------



## ZandoKan

wow que chambon que se han dado con ese cuadro de alturas...
esta bien xvr
al menos uno se da cuenta de la cantidad de edificios altos que hay en Peru 
sigan asi


----------



## dannyhighrise

Para celebrar el sticky  unos aportes para corregir y/o aumentar la base de datos:

El edificio al costado de los Altamira tiene 22 pisos (actualmente dice 20). Está en Coronel Portillo 350.










Éste otro edificio está medio oculto detrás de las Torres de San Isidro. Tiene 16 pisos y está en Los Libertadores cuadra 5












pedro1011 said:


> *EDIFICIOS DE DEPARTAMENTOS 5 ESTRELLAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En este bloque, ubicado en la esquina de Camino Real y Pezet, hay tres edificios. Los dos más altos tienen 22 pisos y el más bajo 20.


En realidad son cuatro edificios. El de la izquierda tiene 22 pisos y se llama "Torre Adar", ubicado en Camino Real 1030; el celeste de la esquina misma tiene 21 pisos y está en Pezet 105; el de su derecha de 23 pisos (último piso techado hacia atrás) está en Pezet 121 y el amarillo también de 23 pisos se llama "edificio Antares" y está en Pezet 131.




pedro1011 said:


> *ARANJUEZ (MIRAFLORES)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El edificio amarillo. 22 pisos. En la cuadra 62 del Paseo de la República.
> _Foto: Claudia_


Éste edificio tiene 23 pisos, la mitad de la azotea está techada, por tanto cuenta como piso.


----------



## DcB '08

WOOOOW!!!!!!!!!! que tal trabajote han hecho, creo que es el thread con mas cantidad de fotos que he visto en Incascrapers......sigan asiii


----------



## stonemax

*en buena hora*

que bueno que lo hayan ascendido a sticky; bueno para celebrar danny y yo hemos encontrado mucha informacion sobre los nombres reales de los edificios que estan en este catalogo, como los que estan en el golf, camino real, etc; asi que pedro1011 vas a tener una chambaza, ya en estos dias subire las correcciones respectivas. 

cheers!!


----------



## pedro1011

Ah, qué bien. Ya somos sticky. :banana:
Gracias por su aporte, amigos. Apenas me desocupe un poco dedicaré más tiempo al thread, para ponerlo al día, como debe ser.


----------



## MONINCC

pedro1011 said:


> Ah, qué bien. Ya somos sticky. :banana:
> Gracias por su aporte, amigos. Apenas me desocupe un poco dedicaré más tiempo al thread, para ponerlo al día, como debe ser.


Felicitaciones por el Sticky!!!

:cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

*ciudad moderna*

Hola ...aqui paso algunas fotos q - a mi opinion - Lima es una ciudad si bien moderna...aun de contrastes...:banana:fijense en los apiñados edificios
las tres debajo fueron tomadas desde el piso 15 de la Torre Telmex - Marriott
1








2








3








y esta es de la torre del centro civico...aqui todavia no empezaban con la construccion del cc centro civico de Lima^^
















:banana:


----------



## Nrik

muy buenas fotos, me gusto mucho la ultima se ve una unidad, relacion entre volumenes y la tencion entre ellas (me refiero al sheraton con el centro civico) . los edificios azul y amarillo sin interes arquitectonico alguno los hubieran destruido en lugar del centro civico


----------



## dannyhighrise

Buenos aportes [email protected], en la primera se aprecian los hoteles Las Américas de Benavides, la segunda mas o menos apunta hacia Diagonal y el comienzo del malecón Balta, y bueno no habia visto una toma desde ese punto al centro cívico, el Sheraton parece mas enano  (lo que están construyendo se llama oficialmente CC Real Plaza Centro Cívico)


----------



## Victor23peru

coolll este thread coollll


----------



## skyperu34

Me saco el sombrero por tan buen y laborioso trabajo ! Felicidades muchachos !


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks por el comentario ....realizare mas fotos...!!!^^

Bueno, esta es la de la sede de la policia...(no recuerdo por ahora el verdadero nombre), el edificio de la sunat...y el edificio de la FAP.










Y esta es de la parte norte de la Av.Wilson...donde resalta el hotel rivera, la antigua entidad bancaria del banco Wisse, ahora convertido en un casino y el hotel crillon...uno de los mejores en su epoca de oro.


----------



## [email protected]

jajaja....sorry!!!...salio al reves...pero espero se entienda....


----------



## roberto_vp

Esa forma en la que La Recoleta le da la espalda a la Av. Tacna... se nota que varias avenidas del centro fueron diseñadas y ensanchadas "pasando por encima" sin importar lo que hubiese.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Tomas inéditas, buen trabajo [email protected] kay:


----------



## skyperu34

Que buenas tomas, sobretodo la primera, no se habia mostrado antes desde ese ángulo !


----------



## [email protected]

*Vista de San Isidro y otros lares desde Magdalena*

Otras tomas!!! ^^se puede observar el contraste de las casas de Magdalena y San Isidro con los altos edificios de fondo..














































Buenohno:...quiza aqui derrepente contrasta el tema de edificios..pero vale la pena rescatar lo verde de la zona teniendo como fondo el mar...y bueno...un cielo algo depejado...jejeje:banana:...ahh...y la isla de San Lorenzo...poco famosa y olvidada en proyectos grandes...como la pintaba el "Megapuerto"



















Esta es la del Morro solar de fondo....bueno...el edificio ya es yapa!!:lol:










pronto colocare mas....espero desocuparme!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Espero mejorar las tomas!!!
...solo k es un poko yuka ps....pero las proximas seran mejores!!!!!...`pocas veces tienes alguna vista privilegiada o algo similar


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Woww todas las fotos son tuyas?? Que buena vista tienes kay: Ésta en especial me dejó algo desconcertado...


[email protected] said:


>


Una vista de esa hilera de edificios pero vistos desde un edificio cerca de Pezet y Camino Real:


----------



## [email protected]

xevere!....mejor q la mia.....es quiza la posicion del q la toma ... el sol aveces friega!!!


----------



## [email protected]

BUENO...ESTAS SON CLASICAS... MUESTRA LA CAMBIANTE LIMA EN LOS ULTIMOS AÑOS...

LIMA SERA ALGUN DIA....LA CIUDAD DE LOS RASCACIELOS?...PUXA...COMO Q SE LAS DEJO DE TAREA!!!:lol:




























SUNSET EN LIMA


----------



## Marlon Flores

vaya que gran variedad de edificios que tiene lima wow......denso skyline!


----------



## [email protected]

las tres primeras las saque del google hearth....la otra uffff....la del SUNSET...esta en mi PC desde hace tiempo...ni se como llego aqui!!! jeje


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buenas fotos Sharella!


----------



## Victor23peru

MY CITY ES LA MEJORRRRR COOOLLLLLLL:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## stonemax

excelente fotos [email protected]

bueno pedro1011, algunos edificios se encontraron su nombre oficial, se puede verificar en el thread de los diagramas o en la pagina de ssp, por ejemplo los de la bajada balta, algunos de javier prado oeste, los del golf,etc, ademas faltan agregar algunos como por ejemplo el de 15 pisos (el mas pequeño) del complejo paseo prado; voy a tratar de buscar mas informacion de los edificios que aun faltan por saber su nombre o su direccion para nutrir mas el catalogo.


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, Stone. A partir de la otra semana estaré un poco más desocupado, así que me dedicaré a regularizar los datos del thread. 
Gracias a todos por su aporte (por ejemplo a Sharella, que ha estado muy activa).


----------



## skyperu34

Uyy que buenas tomas ! La del sunset esta para enmarcar !


----------



## antonio32133

jejee buenas fotos eh mis respetos


----------



## [email protected]

jajaja...gracias...por las opiniones...por ahi lei eso de "activa"...ya me lo habia dicho la dueña del nombre...jajaja....sucede q es el nombre de mi amolxito ps...jiji y su jotes...pero a ella tambien le encanta esta paginba.....mi nombre es Jorge Pelaez....q buina!!! hasta ella se mato de risa (casi se ahoga)....algo asi pasaria...pero ya no.."no me cambien el nombre, ...anikichu..."


----------



## dannyhighrise

Pedro, aquí un par de correcciones: 








^^ Éste edificio del Malecón Cisneros que ya está registrado tiene 21 pisos en total y se llama edificio Solymar, la foto es de Roberto_vp










^^ Faltó registrar éste otro de 18 pisos que está al costado (en el mismo predio Malecon Cisneros 1268), de igual manera la foto es de Roberto 


Luego sigo


----------



## pedro1011

[email protected] said:


> jajaja...gracias...por las opiniones...por ahi lei eso de "activa"...ya me lo habia dicho la dueña del nombre...jajaja....sucede q es el nombre de mi amolxito ps...jiji y su jotes...pero a ella tambien le encanta esta paginba.....mi nombre es Jorge Pelaez....q buina!!! hasta ella se mato de risa (casi se ahoga)....algo asi pasaria...pero ya no.."no me cambien el nombre, ...anikichu..."


^^ Trafera! 

Danny: ya puse los dos últimos edificios. Prometo revisar en los siguientes días todos los datos que aún faltan (si es que faltan). Por ahora, todavía estoy very busy. Gracias por tus aportes.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Aunque hay muchas correcciones éstas las mandé para proporcionar alguna fuente acorde a los datos que envié en la petición de éstos edificios para SSP.

Aquí otro pequeña corrección: 








^^ Ubicado en Miro Quesada 260, San Isidro, el nivel escondido que se ve a la derecha es el piso 23. Lamentablemente no he logrado identificar si es Lucuma o Trickmetwice el autor de ambas fotos, mejor les pregunto a ellos 




pedro1011 said:


> *EDIFICIO EN MIRAFLORES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frente al mar. 18 pisos.
> 
> 
> *MIVIVIENDA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 pisos. Frente a la vía expresa.


^^ El edificio que aparece encima del Mivivienda parece que ha sido borrado de Imageshack, como dice 18 pisos frente al mar creo que se trataba del mismo que puse arriba en el Malecon Cisneros, no hay otro de 18 sin contabilizar en esa zona, habría que eliminar esa entrada


----------



## ZandoKan

wow buena coleccion de edificios
ojala sigan ampliando la variedad de fotos

una peticion... me gustaria que pusieran mas fotos de la zona del glof hacia el lado de la av pezet...
me sirven para los diseños en 3D de google earth =)

suerte!! que siga creciendo la lista!


----------



## tacall

q buen trabajo q te estas dando danny


----------



## [email protected]

Estas Imagenes son de la noche de anteayer q venia de la playita (15/04/09):banana: ... bueno estaba anocheciendo ^^





































:banana:Otras dos mas :banana:



















^^

disculpenme...por enviar partidos solo q no kiero repetir el error de las 2 primeras ( tan chikitas.....dignas de salvapantallas para celular) es por eso y ademas por q pruebo una tecnica mas rapida para cargar estas fotex...thanks por la comprender la situación!!!!



















^^


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Hey gracias, un consejo, puedes editar tus propios post, no es necesario que hagas varios kay: Mas bien para mí sigues siendo Sharella, es que tu avatar es muy llamativo :colgate:


----------



## skyperu34

Interesantes tomas [email protected] ! Muy buen trabajo con las actualizaciones gente !


----------



## dannyhighrise

Pedro, en ésta semana te paso el archivo HTML con las actualizaciones respectivas, listo para que lo pegues en el catálogo, entre otras cosas (no sé si estes de acuerdo) los edificios tendrán un link de referencia a la lista de SSP, y aunque seguirán ordenados por numero de pisos, colocaré entre paréntesis la posición que ocupan respecto a su altura estimada kay: También creo conveniente que en éste listado deben permanecer sólo los edificios construidos y en construcción, o aquellos aprobados cuyo lanzamiento oficial ya se haya efectuado, exista movimiento en las preventas y sepamos la fecha de inicio de obras (dos ejemplos, el Vista Norte puede incluirse ya en la lista y la T Tower debe ser retirada momentáneamente pues como sabemos han detenido toda publicidad y las oficinas no se encuentran en preventa). 

Saludos a todos y gracias por esos ánimos :banana2:


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Jaja. No te pases, mi estimado Danny. No tiene sentido que estés haciendo la parte pesada y luego me pases la voz, y yo, por falta de tiempo, más es lo que te neutralizo y te ato de manos, pues no puedo cumplir con las actualizaciones que me facilitas. Tampoco me queda tiempo para buscar renders de nuevos edificios, como hacía antes. La verdad es que ya no puedo seguir. Y no me parece justo que tú, fiel y pacientemente, sigas dependiendo de mi disponibilidad, cuando eres el que está haciendo el trabajo de hormiga con la información, las fotos y los gráficos.

Si tienes todo eso listo, lo más lógico es que tomes posesión del thread. Pero como eso es medio engorroso, o puede resultar poco práctico, mejor crea uno que reemplace a éste, con el mismo nombre si quieres (con todo gusto te cedo el copyright) . Este thread ya cumplió su ciclo, y ahora nace el tuyo, que estoy seguro será igualmente bueno o mejor. Te encargo que seas el nuevo edificiólogo de Incascrapers. 

Si se trata de dejar un heredero del thread (o de la idea del catálogo), nadie mejor que tú, que has demostrado un interés enorme en el tema, y un tremendo espíritu de colaboración conmigo. Así que te cedo la posta, mi querido Danny. Con todo gusto y cariño. Dispón como te parezca. Si decides crear un nuevo thread con el mismo nombre, avísale a los moderadores para que cierren éste, que ya cumplió su ciclo. Y si decides seguir con éste, coordina con ellos para ver si te pueden pasar la capacidad de editar (a lo mejor pueden hacerle un copy, pero ya contigo como operador). No sé cómo es la macana. La decisión es tuya.

Estaré pendiente de tu thread, viendo las novedades que nos pones. 

Yo me dedicaré al catálogo de provincias, que es más chico (y que también tengo que actualizar). Con eso, discutiendo en el foro latino y aquí, y escribiendo algunas cosillas por allí, en mi chamba, estaré a full. 

Saludos, querido amigo, y encárgate del asunto.  :cheers:


----------



## dannyhighrise

Gracias Pedro, pero tu thread no debe morir, yo quiero que siga siendo el único hilo oficial de nuestros edificios, tu trabajaste mucho antes de que yo pudiera colaborar añadiendo más datos y nuevas fotos, por eso el catálogo seguirá aquí... espero no defraudar a los foristas, llegaremos a la meta de catalogar todos los edificios de 12 a más pisos que existan, todo ésto no sería posible sin la colaboración de todos ustedes que, con sus cámaras, nos permiten hacer "hallazgos" que incrementan nuestra base de datos día a día kay:

Proximamente la actualización kay:


----------



## pedro1011

Bueno, mi estimado Danny. Si es así, haré lo posible por seguir, aunque creo que más es lo que te haré sufrir con mis retrasos. 
En todo caso, ya sabes que tú serás el heredero.  Así lo pondré en mi testamento.


----------



## [email protected]

WELL...TONCES NO SE CIERRA EL POST?...OJALA NO...ME GUSTA BASTANTE....DEVERIA SEGUIR...QUE QUEDE ALGO ASI COMO HISTORICO...ALGO CONTINUO...:banana:...DEVO COPNSIDERAR Q QUIZA NO SEA EL MAS INDICADO PERO...DEVE SEGUIR....PARA Q TODOS POSTEEN....CREAR OTRO...PUXA SERIA FATAL PIENSO MODESTAMENTEAQUI HAY MUXA HISTORIA...JAJAJA (OJALA NO SUENE RIDICULO)....FELICITACIONES A TODOS POR LA CHAMBASA Q SE HAN DADO
​


----------



## [email protected]

*NUEVAS*

ESTAS TOMAS SON DE AHORITA.....(CALIENTITA CHOCHERITA)...BUENO NO TAN CALIENTE...SON EDIFICIOS YA CONSTRUIDOS


----------



## [email protected]

SORRY






































THANKS:banana:


----------



## [email protected]

> Hey gracias, un consejo, puedes editar tus propios post, no es necesario que hagas varios Mas bien para mí sigues siendo Sharella, es que tu avatar es muy llamativo


SI ALGUIEN FUESE TAN AMABLE DE EXPLICARME ACERCA DE ESTE TEMA...!?


----------



## rasogu

Es un catalgoo de edificios con nombre, apellido y numero de pisos si te fijas bien en la primera pagina esta detallado. Osea la intencion es sacar el mejor angulo a un edificio y postearlo y si hay alguno nuevo que se esta construyendo o se contruiria actualizarlo


----------



## osferc

*Otros edificios*

Hola. Tengo que mencionar unos edificios 
de los cuales soy el autor del proyecto de estructuras:

• Edificio Residencial “Larco Mar”. Sótano y diez pisos.
Esquina calles Alcanfores y San Martín, Miraflores.
Área construida: 6159.04 m2
• Edificio Residencial “Pardo I”. Tres sótanos y quince pisos.
Esquina calles Martín Napanga y Alfredo León, 2do. Óvalo Av. Pardo, Miraflores
Área construida: 10297.40 m2
• Edificio Residencial “Pardo II”. Cuatro sótanos y veintiún pisos.
Esquina Av. Pardo y calle Ramón Zavala, Miraflores
Área construida: 8334.21 m2
• Edificio Residencial “Malecón Balta”. Tres sótanos y diecisiete pisos.
Malecón Balta 780, Miraflores
Área construida: 8622.85 m2
• Edificio “Residencial Bolognesi”. Dos sótanos y siete pisos.
Calle Bolognesi 322 Miraflores
Área construida: 4595.81 m2
• Edificio “Residencial Alexander”. Dieciocho pisos.
Av. Alberto Alexander 2263-2267, Lince.
Área construida: 6858.21 m2
• Edificio “Casa Club Pardo”. Cuatro sótanos y dos torres de veintiún y quince pisos.
Av. José Pardo 931-935, Miraflores.
Área construida: 15663.60 m2.

Las imágenes pueden obtenerse de mi página web: www.ciepsat.com o bien pueden tomarse mejores fotografías.


----------



## osferc

Pedro:
Te envío una relación de edificios cuyo proyecto de ESTRUCTURAS me pertenece:

•	Edificio Residencial “Larco Mar”. Sótano y diez pisos.
Esquina calles Alcanfores y San Martín, Miraflores.
Área construida: 6159.04 m2
•	Edificio Residencial “Pardo I”. Tres sótanos y quince pisos.
Esquina calles Martín Napanga y Alfredo León, 2do. Óvalo Av. Pardo, Miraflores
Área construida: 10297.40 m2
•	Edificio Residencial “Pardo II”. Cuatro sótanos y veintiún pisos.
Esquina Av. Pardo y calle Ramón Zavala, Miraflores
Área construida: 8334.21 m2
•	Edificio Residencial “Malecón Balta”. Tres sótanos y diecisiete pisos.
Malecón Balta 780, Miraflores
Área construida: 8622.85 m2
•	Edificio “Residencial Bolognesi”. Dos sótanos y siete pisos.
Calle Bolognesi 322 Miraflores
Área construida: 4595.81 m2
•	Edificio “Residencial Alexander”. Dieciocho pisos.
Av. Alberto Alexander 2263-2267, Lince.
Área construida: 6858.21 m2
•	Edificio “Casa Club Pardo”. Cuatro sótanos y dos torres de veintiún y quince pisos.
Av. José Pardo 931-935, Miraflores.
Área construida: 15663.60 m2

Saludos.

Ing. Oscar Fernández Cruz
www.ciepsat.com


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por la información, Oscar. A la brevedad la incluiré en el catálogo.


----------



## Xtremizta

el edificio q dicen q está inconcluso en la esquina de emancipacion y tacna... si lo ven bien ESTA CHUECO ... es por eso q no lo terminaron de construir


----------



## Luism90

*Algunas fotos de mi archivo:*

El Paseo de los Héroes Navales,el Hotel Sheraton,el Centro Cívico,la Torre de Lima,el edificio Rimac y parte del Palacio de Justicia










La Plaza Grau,al fondo está el Sheraton y la Torre de Lima










Al fondo,el edificio verde del cruce de Javier Prado con Basadre,la torre de la Iglesia Virgen del Pilar y una de las torres del CC Camino Real









Edificio El Dorado (Av. Arequipa)









Torre Trecca desde la Av. Arequipa


----------



## Luism90

Más fotos de mi archivo:

Torre Real,pertenece al CC Camino Real (Tomada desde el olivar)












Edificios de la calle Miró Quezada y el Golf (Tomada desde Camino Real con Esquilache)












Edificio de _estilo bogotano_(Ubicado sobre el CC Libertadores,pero lo tomé desde Camino Real)












Torre San Isidro y vecinos












Tomas desde el Hospital Central FAP (Miraflores)


----------



## Luism90

Más archivos:
Edificio de Interbank en la Noche,tomada desde el auto familiar,en diciembre











Torre BBVA Banco Continental












Westin (Desde Javier Prado)











Westin (Desde Córpac)













*Espero que les guste mi mezcla de edificios limeños.
Hasta la próxima.*


----------



## mkografo

^^ q chato se ve el edificio del Inter en esta ultima foto


----------



## Luism90

Edificio Petroperú (Foto de hoy)


----------



## JCarchitec

lo k ocurre es k lima es una cuidad q a crecido de una forma tremenda pero horizontalmente, si juntaramos todos los edificios de magdalena, jesus maria, isidro, miraflores, pueblo libre, lima, etc, etc, en un lugar pequeño como santiago o quito , se veria tremendamente denso, pero lima es diferente los edificios se hacen en distintos lugares, de todas maneras se divisa hermosos paisajes arkitectonicos


----------



## ALTIPLANO

las primeras fotos


se ven masomenos


sin duda


que desperdicio de dinero 
es construir edificios feos

en trujillo el husares no pasa nada

en lima tambien hay varios

bueno sera


----------



## nismo_gt4

HOLA FORISTAS, NO SE SI HABRAN PUESTO A ESTE EDIFICIO:








NO SE COMO SE LLAMA, AVER SI ALGUIEN INFORMA
SALUDOS...


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Muy buena la foto. *


----------



## AQPCITY

La torre 1 del Quimera City center, ha sufrido una modificacion, ahora sera de 20 Pisos y su altura maxima de 83 metros, es decir que estaria casi igualando a la torre interbank.

Por cierto, seria interesante un top 20 o ranking por altura (metros) de todos los edificios Peruanos.


----------



## uomo_111

*Aki te pongo una pano incompleta de uno de los edificios de Cayma*












dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Edificios de 12 pisos en Cayma!!! Hermano pasa las fotos, debemos incluirlos en el listado kay:


----------



## JCarchitec

arequipa tiene centro financiero , como se llama?


----------



## misterioso_11

bueno arequipa va a tener y se va a llamar city center quimera


----------



## filvied

Que épocas, que bien se ve el Crillón en esa foto.


----------



## solnaciente

*RESUMEN DE LAS OBRAS MÁS IMPORTANTES EN EL CUSCO 2011*

SCROLL=>>>>








el mas alto del cusco es edifico montalvo 13 pisos esta en contruccion de ampliamiento para 15 pisos


----------



## EBNKIKE

UHM se ve interesante Cusco, hubiera querido que esten mas juntos, pero igual , que no se detengan las construcciones de edificios, claro sin dañar la vista de los monumentos y sitios historicos.En Cusco y Huancayo se ha construido bastante . Muy bien.


----------



## fantastico

*Resumen*



EBNKIKE said:


> UHM se ve interesante Cusco, hubiera querido que esten mas juntos, pero igual , que no se detengan las construcciones de edificios, claro sin dañar la vista de los monumentos y sitios historicos.En Cusco y Huancayo se ha construido bastante . Muy bien.


Estimadossoy nuevo en el foro, este thread me parece muy interesante.
Felicitaciones a todos los que han aportado.

Alguien podría brindar un resumen del número de edificios catalogados hasta el momento.

Saludos


----------



## Sebast96

pero el centreo empresarial de arequipa internacional es el mas grande y alto fuera de lima







[/QUOTE] con 4 torres de 19,18,16y12 pisos


----------



## martin_arone

Ingeniero Oscar Fernandez saludos desde Ayacucho de su alumno y amigo Martin Arone Martinez de la Univarsidad Nacional de San Cristobal de Huamanga


----------



## vitellus

Sebast96 said:


> pero el centreo empresarial de arequipa internacional es el mas grande y alto fuera de lima


 con 4 torres de 19,18,16y12 pisos[/QUOTE]

Te equivocas, este centro financiero actualmente esta en el piso 11(torre1) piso 4(torre2) aumentaron los pisos y seran de 21 pisos cada uno ( 83 metros) o un poco mas, teniendo en cuenta que cada piso mide 3,3 metros


----------



## Buscadorx

Alguien sabe que altura tiene el edificio que esta en la Av. Arequipa cruce con Santa cruz.


----------



## tacall

Como que el tema pide a gritos una actualización.. por no decir un tema nueva, con otros parametros dividir por rangos los edificios de 20 a 30 y colocar uno exclusivo a proyectos.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Un dia pense hacer eso aprovechando mi labor en SSP pero iba a hacer una lista con enlaces pues como hay tantos edificios las fotos demorarian en cargar una eternidad, aparte que es una chambasa :S, el creador del thread Pedro1011 ya no participa mucho como tampoco yo, por ahi hay un nuevo talento que nos pueda ayudar


----------



## tacall

Si viviera en Lima, lo haría, pero hay muchos proyectos de vivienda en construcción que pasan los 20 pisos en Lima, alli me pierdo. Si fuera solo de corporativos, sería mucho más facil.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional - 70 metros - 14 pisos*

















^^
Altura 70 m (con la remodelacoion se elevo la altura original de la torre Miguel Dasso









^^
14 niveles en la torre miguel dasso sobre la tribuna norteç

ahora falta averiguar la altura del stadio monumental, matute, san marcos, garcilaso, unsa, mansiche, elias aguirre, etc.


----------



## ablas

La verdad que es impresionante el nuevo Estadio nacional. ¿Quién fue el responsable del nuevo proyecto o la constructora que lo realizó?


----------



## anunaki12

que desordenado se ve lima, existe algún plan regulador o proyecto de modernizar esa ciudad?


----------

